# Omnipod users, what BG meter do you use?



## Pattidevans (Jan 17, 2022)

Just wondering.... the PDM is another thing to carry around.  At present I only have the handset to my combo pump as a BG meter and it's fairly bulky.  I will need to get in touch with the nurse at the GPs surgery to get different strips, even if I buy a meter... so advice is welcome.


----------



## Lucyr (Jan 17, 2022)

I obviously don’t use a pump but this question intrigues me. Does it not come with a meter then? You’d think they’d have one either integrated into the pdm or that wirelessly connects to the pdm, so that they could profit on the strips! I wouldn’t recommend the wavesense wireless meter, I love the miniscule size but it only works at temperatures of 18-20+ and I have to keep stuffing it inside my bra to get a reading.


----------



## Pattidevans (Jan 17, 2022)

No Lucy, it doesn't come with a meter nor does it appear to connect to any outside device.    Of course I haven't done the training yet, so perhaps there's something recommended.  Rumour has it they are working on an app for phones, but the nurse said "Don't hold your breath!"


----------



## trophywench (Jan 17, 2022)

Just calling up @stephknits - since she's had an Omnipod for a few years now!


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 17, 2022)

Pattidevans said:


> No Lucy, it doesn't come with a meter nor does it appear to connect to any outside device.    Of course I haven't done the training yet, so perhaps there's something recommended.  Rumour has it they are working on an app for phones, but the nurse said "Don't hold your breath!"


My friend has an onipod and shes abble to use Freesytle lite with them


----------



## stephknits (Jan 18, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> My friend has an onipod and shes abble to use Freesytle lite with them


This will be the older PDM,the newer Dash one is basically a mobile phone therefore doesn't have the port to test your blood sugar.


----------



## stephknits (Jan 18, 2022)

Hi, confession time, I don't tend to bother carrying around a meter.  I am lucky enough to have libre 2 and for me it is quite accurate, so I just go by that.  
When you do your training, your DSN should provide you with a meter.  I would make sure it can also do ketones, otherwise you will have to have a separate one for that as well.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 18, 2022)

stephknits said:


> This will be the older PDM,the newer Dash one is basically a mobile phone therefore doesn't have the port to test your blood sugar.


Oh right


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 18, 2022)

stephknits said:


> Hi, confession time, I don't tend to bother carrying around a meter.  I am lucky enough to have libre 2 and for me it is quite accurate, so I just go by that.
> When you do your training, your DSN should provide you with a meter.  I would make sure it can also do ketones, otherwise you will have to have a separate one for that as well.


What about when you go low or high?


----------



## stephknits (Jan 18, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> What about when you go low or high?


I dont tend to find my libre much different from a meter - within the margins of error.  If low,I take into account the delay for the libre.  
I do have a meter, just generally forget to shove it in my bag.  I totally getters is terrible practice, and am of course not suggesting anyone else is so lax!


----------



## Pattidevans (Jan 18, 2022)

stephknits said:


> Hi, confession time, I don't tend to bother carrying around a meter.  I am lucky enough to have libre 2 and for me it is quite accurate, so I just go by that.
> When you do your training, your DSN should provide you with a meter.  I would make sure it can also do ketones, otherwise you will have to have a separate one for that as well.


No meter has been mentioned. Perhaps she assumes I have one, but I only have the handset to my pump + the Libre reader, which would suffice and also reads ketone strips, providing I can get the appropriate BG test strips.  I saw a video, albeit US based, where a small Contour next meter came with the pump.

 I am doing the training tomorrow by video conference.  So not getting anything then.


----------



## Pattidevans (Jan 18, 2022)

Oh and @stephknits meant to say... I don’t carry a meter when out and about unless I am going out to eat. I too rely on the Libre2, but my current pump won’t accept manual BG input and I’m not that convinced the Libre is accurate enough to dose from.  It’s going to be a whole new ballgame from tomorrow!


----------



## m1dnc (Jan 18, 2022)

I'm a bad boy too. I rely on the Dexcom G6. I have a Contour meter for occasional cross-checks on the G6, but they are almost invariably well within the margin of error of each other.

I think you can get a Contour meter for free. Worth checking their website. Alternatively, I was given a Freestyle Optium ketone meter when I got my first pump, and this doubles up as a BG meter with the appropriate strips.


----------



## Pattidevans (Jan 18, 2022)

Yes, I can get a Contour free, thanks for the info @m1dnc. Looks nice and small. Just depends on what strips the GP is willing to prescribe.  Will try to find out tomorrow.


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 18, 2022)

I couldn't get Contour Next strips prescribed. I am stuck with Caresens. 
My testing kit and Libre goes everywhere with me. 
I am happy to bolus from the Libre once I have checked the sensor is reasonably accurate and consistent and then I just do an occasional double check throughout it's lifetime when levels are stable. 
Good luck with your training tomorrow..... Presumably you will be fitting it and going live with it during the training. Did you get the Dash?


----------



## nonethewiser (Jan 18, 2022)

Omnipod user using DASH device, just use freestyle libre 2 meter for bg testing.


----------



## Pattidevans (Jan 18, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> I couldn't get Contour Next strips prescribed. I am stuck with Caresens.


I expect because 50 strips cost the NHS £9.95 (according to the British National Formulary) as opposed to some that cost over £16.  The ones I currently use are Accuchek Aviva @ £16.21 - no arguments have been raised there as they were the ones I needed for my Combo pump - but who knows what I might be able to get now.


nonethewiser said:


> Omnipod user using DASH device, just use freestyle libre 2 meter for bg testing.


Those strips are £16.30, so they may argue there... though I suppose I have an argument in as much as the meter also reads the Freestyle Optium ketone strips (£19.99 per 10) which I am issued with.  I note my ketone strips expired on 31 Dec 2020... ooops!

I think I will just have to ask my nurse at the GPs, who I am at least on very good terms with and who has been with me since  diagnosis.  At least she knows I don't waste them.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jan 18, 2022)

Pattidevans said:


> I expect because 50 strips cost the NHS £9.95 (according to the British National Formulary) as opposed to some that cost over £16.  The ones I currently use are Accuchek Aviva @ £16.21 - no arguments have been raised there as they were the ones I needed for my Combo pump - but who knows what I might be able to get now.
> 
> Those strips are £16.30, so they may argue there... though I suppose I have an argument in as much as the meter also reads the Freestyle Optium ketone strips (£19.99 per 10) which I am issued with.  I note my ketone strips expired on 31 Dec 2020... ooops!
> 
> I think I will just have to ask my nurse at the GPs, who I am at least on very good terms with and who has been with me since  diagnosis.  At least she knows I don't waste them.



Only 9p difference to your current meter, cant see that been issue. Besides, with libre 2 you'll find you dont use many strips, own experience anyway.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 18, 2022)

Pattidevans said:


> I saw a video, albeit US based, where a small Contour next meter came with the pump.


Just ring the company and ak that they send you a meter they will do so free of charge  I asked for two incase I lst one or it stopped working had no issues at all.

Have found this Patti, https://www.eclipsesolutions.org/Cornwall/info.aspx?bnfotherid=12  I have had no issue with using the contour next meter. Might be because it's linked to my pump I don't know.


----------



## Bloden (Jan 18, 2022)

nonethewiser said:


> Omnipod user using DASH device, just use freestyle libre 2 meter for bg testing.


I also use my Libre (still no. 1 version) meter for BG testing...no pump as yet tho.


----------



## Pattidevans (Jan 18, 2022)

What pump are you on @Pumper_Sue ?

From that document it looks as though I will get the Glucomen


----------



## Pattidevans (Jan 18, 2022)

Bloden said:


> I also use my Libre (still no. 1 version) meter for BG testing...no pump as yet tho.


Good luck getting one, if you would like one!


----------



## Bloden (Jan 18, 2022)

Pattidevans said:


> Good luck getting one, if you would like one!


Thanks. I’ve been given the go-ahead, but delayed things by going to Spain for 6 weeks, oops. Watch this space!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 18, 2022)

Pattidevans said:


> What pump are you on @Pumper_Sue ?
> 
> From that document it looks as though I will get the Glucomen


I have a medtronic pump, but saying that I have always had the contour meters even before medtronic. So all you do is ask your nurse ever so nicely for the test strips for your new meter.


----------



## Pattidevans (Jan 18, 2022)

Bloden said:


> Thanks. I’ve been given the go-ahead, but delayed things by going to Spain for 6 weeks, oops. Watch this space!


Do you know what choices you will have?


Pumper_Sue said:


> I have a medtronic pump, but saying that I have always had the contour meters even before medtronic. So all you do is ask your nurse ever so nicely for the test strips for your new meter.


I will ask her Sue... she's normally very reasonable.


----------



## stephknits (Jan 18, 2022)

Pattidevans said:


> Oh and @stephknits meant to say... I don’t carry a meter when out and about unless I am going out to eat. I too rely on the Libre2, but my current pump won’t accept manual BG input and I’m not that convinced the Libre is accurate enough to dose from.  It’s going to be a whole new ballgame from tomorrow!


Best of luck with the training,I hope the change over to podding goes smoothly!


----------



## Pattidevans (Jan 18, 2022)

Thank you!  Nervous yes!  Changed my  Combo for the last time this morning.  I was quite sad.  My 2 Combos have been faithful friends for the last 8 years!


----------



## Bloden (Jan 18, 2022)

Pattidevans said:


> Do you know what choices you will have?



I’ve been given a list, but so far the Pod is the front runner cos there’s no tubing and no disconnecting before swimming, showering, etc. But I need to have another look at the list and do the DTN pump modules again - refresh my memory...


----------



## stephknits (Jan 18, 2022)

Bloden said:


> I’ve been given a list, but so far the Pod is the front runner cos there’s no tubing and no disconnecting before swimming, showering, etc. But I need to have another look at the list and do the DTN pump modules again - refresh my memory...


Feel free to ask anything, I'm on my 2nd omnipod, so about 5 yrs in with it. X


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 19, 2022)

I know I'm not a pump user but can vouch for the Contour Next One being a great wee meter, I applied for it due to it being small as I found my Expert a bit too bulky for my liking, I asked my DSN if the Contour Next strips were prescribed in the area and she told me not usually but it might be worth a call to the GP to ask, I didn't bother with the GP as would have waited ages to speak to one so just asked the health centre pharmacist and she changed my prescription to them straight away so if it's what you prefer it is worth the ask, good luck! xx


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

Pattidevans said:


> Oh and @stephknits meant to say... I don’t carry a meter when out and about unless I am going out to eat. I too rely on the Libre2, but my current pump won’t accept manual BG input and I’m not that convinced the Libre is accurate enough to dose from.  It’s going to be a whole new ballgame from tomorrow!


mine would have been this morning 8.4 libre 6.1 metter. apartty dexcom is more acurtte but its hard to get


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

plus withh all the sesnor errors libre acutlly tells you to prick form


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 19, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> mine would have been this morning 8.4 libre 6.1 metter. apartty dexcom is more acurtte but its hard to get


I wouldn't bet on that.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I wouldn't bet on that.


well i ould just like to try it to see if i get on better with it. maybe libre 3 will also be better


----------



## nonethewiser (Jan 20, 2022)

Bloden said:


> I also use my Libre (still no. 1 version) meter for BG testing...no pump as yet tho.



Take it your waiting on pump then, hope so as they are great piece of kit, get switched over to libre 2 even just for alarms.


----------

